# freeze quando inserisco il cavo di rete a sistema avviato

## skakz

è da un pò che cerco di risolvere questo problema che ormai mi sta facendo dannare..

in pratica quando scollego il cavo di rete (o quando spengo il router) il mio sistema si blocca instantaneamente.. e naturalmente non ci sono nè log nè altro.. non so proprio da dove cominciare..   :Crying or Very sad: 

il kernel è un normalissimo gentoo-sources compilato a mano con solo lo stretto necessario.. e con quasi tutto build-in

compreso il driver della scheda di rete ( SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support ).

chiedo a voi perchè magari qualcuno si è già imbattuto in questo tipo di problema e magari ne è venuto fuori.. si spera...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## richard77

Che kernel usi?

Io proverei con livecd con diversi kernel, per capire se magari è la versione del kernel.

Se non lo usi, prova a togliere il supporto ip6.

----------

## skakz

l'ultimo kernel.. 2.6.17-r1.. 

intendi ipv6? lo uso.. ma cmq non penso dipenda da quello..

ora ho installato ifplugd e sembra non presentarsi più il problema.. anche se a dire la verità non mi entusiasma tanto avere ifplugd installato e avviato...

----------

## skakz

up!

il problema si è ripresentato anche con ifplugd...

qualche idea?   :Confused: 

----------

## skakz

up!

ragazzi scusate se uppo sempre.. magari qualcuno che ha riscontrato lo stesso problema mi può aiutare..

non uso dhcpd ma mi assegno un ip manualmente. se resetto il router , se stacco il cavo e lo reinserisco o semplicemente se inserisco il cavo di rete a sistema avviato continua a bloccarsi tutto senza loggare nulla da nessuna parte

.

le ho provate tutte ed ora non so veramente cosa fare..

la mia attuale configurazione del kernel è la seguente..

```
CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_H323=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_H323=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_SIS190=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=y
```

----------

## =DvD=

per eliminare il problema di freeze hw  (se mai abbia senso parlare di freeze hw  :Smile:  ) compila i drivers come modulo e poi togli il modulo prima di spengere il router, e guarda come si comporta.

Se non crasha sai che il problema e' quel modulo, se crasha ugualmente, beh risentiamoci =D

----------

## skakz

già provato.. tutto inutile..

l'unica cosa che ho notato è che se quando levo il cavo di rete abbasso eth0 -> ricollego il cavo -> alzo eth0

non si freeza.. per questo avevo installato ifplugd che però non ha funzionato come speravo...

----------

## gutter

Potresti postare qualche log (/var/log/messages sarebbe gradito) ?

----------

## skakz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Potresti postare qualche log (/var/log/messages sarebbe gradito) ?

 

come ho detto prima non mi viene loggato nulla da nessuna parte.. però posso sempre sbagliarmi..

ecco i log:

questo è /var/log/messages subito prima di un freeze e al reboot

```
Jul 18 11:23:15 omega syslog-ng[15922]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

Jul 18 11:23:53 omega sdpd[9002]: terminating...

Jul 18 11:23:53 omega hcid[8991]: Exit.

Jul 18 11:25:03 omega ddclient[10933]: WARNING:  caught SIGTERM; exiting

Jul 18 11:29:13 omega hcid[20295]: Bluetooth HCI daemon

Jul 18 11:29:13 omega hcid[20295]: Starting security manager 0

Jul 18 11:29:13 omega sdpd[20307]: Bluetooth SDP daemon

Jul 18 11:30:10 omega TSPClient:  main: ----- TSP Client Version 1.0.1 Initializing -------------------------

Jul 18 11:30:10 omega TSPClient:  main: tspc - Tunnel Server Protocol Client

Jul 18 11:30:10 omega TSPClient:  main: Loading configuration file

Jul 18 11:30:10 omega TSPClient:  main: Connecting to server

Jul 18 11:30:12 omega TSPClient:  TryServer: Send request

Jul 18 11:30:12 omega TSPClient:  ExtractPayload: Process response from server

Jul 18 11:30:12 omega TSPClient:  ExtractPayload: Response:

Jul 18 11:30:12 omega TSPClient:  SetUpInterface: You are not root. Interface will not be configured.

Jul 18 11:34:07 omega syslog-ng[8016]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

Jul 18 11:34:17 omega rc-scripts: Strange, the socket file already exist in "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"

Jul 18 11:34:17 omega rc-scripts: it will be removed now and re-created by the MySQL server

Jul 18 11:34:17 omega rc-scripts: BUT please make your checks.

Jul 18 11:34:28 omega hcid[8991]: Bluetooth HCI daemon

Jul 18 11:34:28 omega hcid[8991]: HCI dev 0 up

Jul 18 11:34:28 omega hcid[8991]: Starting security manager 0

Jul 18 11:34:28 omega sdpd[9002]: Bluetooth SDP daemon
```

questo dmesg appena levo il cavo di rete

```
eth0: mii ext = 0000.

eth0: mii lpa = 45e1 adv = 01e1.

eth0: link on 100 Mbps Full Duplex mode.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: PHY reset until link up.

eth0: PHY reset until link up.

eth0: PHY reset until link up.

eth0: mii ext = 0000.

```

----------

## randomaze

Potrei pensare che c'é qualche processo che ha bisogno della rete e la prende male (moolto male) se gli stcacchi la rete (vede che l'interfaccia é up, e ritiene che la connessioen sia presente).

Prova a lanciare top, metto il refresh minimo e guarda cosa succede quando stacchi il cavo....

----------

## skakz

infatti.. quando non rimane null'altro si segue la via empirica (sigh povero pc   :Crying or Very sad:  )

dopo molti reboot ho scoperto che quando amule è avviato il pc si freeza!!

al contrario se non è avviato tutto prosegue bene

[al massimo devo abbassare e rialzare eth0 per far funzionare internet (il perchè non lo so) ma almeno non si freeza il sistema]

dunque ora non so se interpretare questo risultato come:

a) è tutta colpa di amule, disisntallalo o prova una versione stabile che non sia cvs

b) amule non c'entra nulla.. piuttosto le centinaia di connessioni che rimangono appese quando stacco il cavo e che cercano di riprendersi quando lo reinserisco (quindi qualsiasi altro programma otterrebbe lo stesso effetto) il che mi riporterebbe a far pensare ad una configurazione sbagliata del kernel..

c) buuuuuuuuuu   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *skakz wrote:*   

> a) è tutta colpa di amule, disisntallalo o prova una versione stabile che non sia cvs
> 
> b) amule non c'entra nulla.. piuttosto le centinaia di connessioni che rimangono appese quando stacco il cavo e che cercano di riprendersi quando lo reinserisco (quindi qualsiasi altro programma otterrebbe lo stesso effetto) il che mi riporterebbe a far pensare ad una configurazione sbagliata del kernel..

 

Probabilmente é un misto tra le due cose. amule non riesce a rendersi conto che la rete é sparita e, incurante dei timeout, continua a spedire pacchetti saturando il tutto. In linea di massima non dovrebbe accadere (non dovrebbe accadere che un programma se ne freghi dei timeout e non dovrebbe accadere che per qualche pacchetto di troppo si freezi il tutto).

Sei sicuro che si tratta di un freeze e non di un rallentamento ecessivamente pronunciato?

----------

## skakz

è freeze al 100% perchè mi è capitato di trovarlo la mattina bloccato dalla sera..

il fatto strano è che se manualmente disconnetto il router da internet o se stacco il cavo dell'adsl

dovrebbe manifestarsi lo stesso problema.. invece non succede nulla...

si blocca solo se stacco il cavo di rete dal router!!

----------

## gutter

Ma che kernel stai usando?

----------

## skakz

l'ultima versione di gentoo-sources compilato a manina. la confiugrazione l'ho riportata un pò più su..

----------

## skakz

ieri ho rivisto il libretto delle istruzioni di questa scheda madre (una Asus K8S-MX)

nelle specifiche tecniche c'è scritto

```
LAN      SIS191/190 MAC + Realtek RTL8201CL 10/100 LAN PHY
```

lspci dice:

```
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 190 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
```

io sto usando questo modulo:

```
[*] Network device support

...

Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

...

<*> SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support
```

a dire il vero quando mi sono trovato a dover configurare il kernel per questa scheda madre

mi venne il dubbio del perchè il modulo stava tra le Ethernet 1000 Mbit quando sul libretto era

riportato un adattatore 10/100.. però non gli ho dato importanza pensando che non avessero

aggiornato il libretto delle istruzioni.. e poi il chipset è proprio quello riportato da lspci..

secondo voi?

----------

## makoomba

```
LAN      SIS191/190 MAC + Realtek RTL8201CL 10/100 LAN PHY
```

a quanto pare, il SIS191/190 può integrare diversi controller per l'interfaccia ethernet.

```
mii_chip_table[] = {

    { "Broadcom PHY BCM5461", { 0x0020, 0x60c0 }, LAN, F_PHY_BCM5461 },

    { "Agere PHY ET1101B",    { 0x0282, 0xf010 }, LAN, 0 },

    { "Marvell PHY 88E1111",  { 0x0141, 0x0cc0 }, LAN, F_PHY_88E1111 },

    { "Realtek PHY RTL8201",  { 0x0000, 0x8200 }, LAN, 0 },

    { NULL, }

};
```

il realtek è 10/100, il Broadcom è di classe gigabit, etc.

----------

